
Ask HN: How many vetted users does Hacker News have now? - kempbellt
I&#x27;m curious how many users are on here now, that are above the karma threshold. Similarly, are there metrics posted anywhere with HN stats?
======
grugagag
Some users have posted in 2,3 to 7-8 years. Does this count? Do you mean to
ask active users? That would be interesting to know for sure but not
essential. What makes HN great is the quality of users’s input. If there were
10000 active users it would seem not very much but it’s quite a lot if you
think about it...

Anyway, it’d be interesting to know the answer to this query

~~~
grugagag
I meant haven’t. There are accounts whose last comments were 7-8 years ago.
Technically those shouldn’t count as the active users. Also lots of users have
a few handles or use throwaways for certain delicate subjects. Should those
count as well? I guess it’d be hard to come up with a correct number even for
HN

~~~
jslakro
It's not only the comments I think to mark favorites or support a post is also
activity

